# Problemede de connexion de 2 mac en réseau & partage connexion internet



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Mars 2001)

Bonjour,
Je posséde 2 Mac, un iMac 500 Mhz et le PowerBook G4 Titanium. Je posséde une connexion internet ADSL par Mangoosta
J'ai acheter un hub ethernet 8 ports pour pouvoir me connecter en réseau à mes 2 mac, ce qui marche mais pour aussi me connecter sur internet en meme temps sur les 2 marche mais je n'y arrive pas
J'ai installer IPNet Router.
J'arrive meme pas à me connecter a internet sur 1 Mac.
Je me demande si j'ai pas un probleme de cable.
Je suis également aller sur www.macadsl.com  mais je n'y arrive toujours pas
Est ce que quelqu'un peu m'aider en m'expliquant exactement comment brancher le hub, quel cable faut t'il et comment présisément configurer IPNet Router.
vous pouvez m'écrire à : olimac.mac.com
ou ICQ : 45071994
Merci d'avance car c'est urgent.
Olivier


----------



## LOLOS (15 Mars 2001)

T'as essayé avec l'airport.Il parait que la version il semble qu'elle gêre mieux l'ADSL que la version précédente  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





" 
Description 
New features in AirPort 1.3

With the addition of Point-to-Point Protocol over Ethernet (PPPoE) and DHCP client ID support, AirPort 1.3 incorporates functionality that may be required by some Internet Service Providers.
")


----------



## Jeko (16 Mars 2001)

Finalement, Olimac a choisi la solution suivante car le hub ne reconnaissait pas le modem ADSL  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




deux cartes Airport (sans Base) et IPNetRouter.

L'explication est chez MacADSL.


----------

